# Programacion de taximetros



## pepex7 (Jul 27, 2007)

hola
He buscado información en este  foro a cerca de esto y no he encontrado nada.
En las taxis tengo en tendido que a los taximetros se programa segun la tarifa, hora ,fecha etc.
alguien me puede ayudar, si alguien tiene un manual de algun taximetro.

gracias.


----------



## JV (Jul 27, 2007)

En efecto, a los taximetros se les pueden cambiar todos esos parametros y mas, pero necesitas el software de programacion de esa marca y ese modelo. Los que yo conosco se programan todos por el puerto serie, pero si no tienes el soft no sirve de nada. Para eso existen los "relojeros" (asi se llaman aca) que tienen la licencia y el soft para modificarlos.

Saludos..


----------



## ars (Jul 27, 2007)

si es verdad yo tambien vi y se conectan la puerto seri.
EL problema es que no se consiguen los malditos programas, porlomenos yo nos los consegui.
si ALguien tiene qeu comparta, si es que no es ilegal.


----------



## JV (Jul 27, 2007)

En realidad, solo personal autorizado puede usarlo, si te fijas los taximetros estan precintados con el sello del "relojero" por cuestiones de responsabilidad, asi que lo que se dice legal no es. Seamos sinceros, no se buscan los programas para corregir la hora del ticket...

Saludos..


----------



## ars (Jul 29, 2007)

me supose que podia ser ilegla, en mi caso lo queria porque queria hacer eso de changita. pero bueno por lo visto debere contactar con las empresas.


----------



## CristianRaul (Feb 13, 2008)

He buscado información en este  foro a cerca de esto y no he encontrado nada.
Como hago para programar la hora el problema es que la pila interna se agoto, al momento de cambiarla entro en reset la hora y ahora no puedo poner la hora correcta.

Como se realiza esta accion


----------



## JV (Feb 13, 2008)

La programacion de la hora en un taximetro varia de marca en marca, incluso de modelo en modelo. La mayoria requiere coenctarlo a una pc y el software de programacion sincroniza con la hora de la pc. Solo conosco un par de modelos que se puede cambiar la hora sin pc.

Tendrias que indicar la marca y el modelo compañero CristianRaul.

Saludos..


----------



## charlyjdm (Jul 10, 2010)

hola, veo que ya ha pasado mucho tiempo de este tema pero yo tengo un taximetro marca COMPACTAX y no se como o donde conseguir el programa para editar los parametros, les agradeceria su colaboracion... de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2010)

charlyjdm dijo:


> hola, veo que ya ha pasado mucho tiempo de este tema pero yo tengo un taximetro marca COMPACTAX y no se como o donde conseguir el programa para editar los parametros, les agradeceria su colaboracion... de antemano gracias


¿ De que país eres ?


----------



## charlyjdm (Jul 10, 2010)

soy de mexico,  Ensenada Baja California.


----------



## yooelmejor (Ago 9, 2010)

mira es el software y el rib, agregame


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 10, 2010)

No se como irá por sus lares, pero por estos, el tema de los Taxímetros está regulado por ley. Programarlos sin la licencia correspondiente (léases, sin pagar los impuestos de rigor, pagar el 'impuesto revolucionario', las inspecciones, 'el egipcio', la tasa, la seguridad social - SS -, el seguro, etc) es ILEGAL y sujeto a fuertes multas (y rotura de piernas, etc).

Según la documentación legal, y de manera totalmente anticonstitucional (aunque aquí eso significa poco o nada), se presupone que el programador, taxista, empresa y propietario del taxímetro es culpable hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, y eso implica que después de cualquier modificación, alguien (léase cuerpo notificado, inspector, o támbién 'Dios') debe certificar que la modificación es legal y correcta.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

Bueno, seguro que hay afán recaudatorio, pero lo contrario sería un total cachondeo.
Tampoco me dejan tocar el contador de la luz, ni del agua, ni del gas....


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 10, 2010)

Que conste que estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que algunas cosas (como todas las que mencionas) deben estar reguladas, empezando por los taxímetros, y acabando por el gas, la luz y el agua.

Es más, como buen levantino quizás hasta estés de acuerdo conmigo, en que los contadores de agua deberían usarse más a menudo (lo digo porque en Vilanova i la Geltrú no usamos), y emprender algún tipo de tarificación más normal (sin los mínimos que difícilmente superamos, por ejemplo) que permita fomentar el ahorro de agua.

Dicho esto, y para colgarme alguna medalla (y es que me quiero muuuucho, tanto que no puedo vivir sin mí), estuve metido de lleno en un producto de 'metrología legal' que, a diferencia del taxímetro, no garantizaba para nada que el usuario final no fuese engañado. Es más, el asqueroso tema legal en el que me vi envuelo me dio auténticas náuseas. En corto: el ente notificado que puede emitir 'veredicto' de legalidad sobre algunos de los productos sometidos a tal ley, no sólo participó en la redacción del reglamento legal, si no que es el único ente notificado de toda Europa que puede emitir certificados de conformidad.

Es muy triste que para hacer, por ejemplo, certificados de conformidad de algo como la EN-61010 o la EN-61000, algo básico, en España haya menos de una docena de entes notificados, mientras que en Alemania, igual hay 150 para hacer lo mismo. Y de algunas de las homologaciones, creo que entre ellas, están las de los taxímetros, pero igual estoy equivocado, sólo este ente notificado puede emitir certificados de conformidad. En la práctica, esto es un auténtico monopolio.

Lo más triste es ver que este ente notificado es propiedad de determinado ente financiero que por otra parte financia ciertas organizaciones muy llamativas (perdonando hipotecas, por ejemplo). Habiendo estado metido de lleno en una empresa que debía pasar por el aro (ni te imaginas en realidad la de cientos de miles de euros que significaba el tema) para poder fabricar un elemento sujeto a metrología legal, daba auténtica vomitera toda la vertiente política y la corruptela encubierta que el tema escondía. Esto es África, por mucho Estatut que se inventen. La corrupción está a la vuelta de la esquina, pero eso sí, bien disfrazada.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

Nos salimos bastante del ámbito de este foro, pero si, es común el chanchulleo, mas que común cotidiano. En ocasiones se disimula y en otras ocasiones es "de_sastre".
Lo peor es que lo mismo da "los hunos" que los otros. Son igual de bárbaros.


----------



## charlyjdm (Ago 10, 2010)

hola!, como esta eso de RIB?


----------



## poveda (Feb 26, 2013)

hola!
alguien tiene el software y el rib de los taximetros NEOTAX 57


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Bueno, seguro que hay afán recaudatorio, pero lo contrario sería un total cachondeo.
> Tampoco me dejan tocar el contador de la luz, ni del agua, ni del gas....



ni a la mujer de el vecino ......
ni a la hija .


----------



## Roderikjr (Jul 14, 2022)

Yo soy*.
L*o *QUE *quiero *ES *programar la hora de mi taxímetro*,* por qué me cobran 300 pesos por hacerlo y solo *SE *le mete un código al taxímetro para hacerlo*,* pero no e podido fijarme cuál es*. 
¿ A*lguien sabrá *?,* en un *A*vantax


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2022)

Roderikjr dijo:


> Yo soy!o quiero programar la hora de mi taxímetro por qué me cobran 300 pesos por hacerlo y solo le mete un código al taxímetro para hacerlo pero no e podido fijarme cuál es alguien sabrá en un avantax


Hola Roderikjr , no se si 300,00 P$ es un valor abusivo para arreglar un taximetro  pero ustedes como taxista , ? me levaria donde jo quiero de graça (gratis) ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 14, 2022)

No leyó las respuestas, menos va a leer el hilo completo, y tiene una página no más.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 14, 2022)

Roderikjr dijo:


> Yo soy*.
> L*o *QUE *quiero *ES *programar la hora de mi taxímetro*,* por qué me cobran 300 pesos por hacerlo y solo *SE *le mete un código al taxímetro para hacerlo*,* pero no e podido fijarme cuál es*.
> ¿ A*lguien sabrá *?,* en un *A*vantax


Será porque estudiaron lo que vos no estudiaste?.
Será porque tienen las herramientas que tú no tienes?
Será porque saben qué o cuál programar y cómo, cosa que se ve que tú no sabes?

Como dice @Daniel Lopes , y como cualquier trabajador que tú le lleves un problema, te va a contestar lo siguiente; Gratis no trabajo; estudié para hacer ésto; rompí, quemé, gasté dinero, tiempo, espacio; días, horas y todo para que tú me cuestiones cuánto cobro?

Te dejo un cuento con moraleja;

«*Había una vez un ingeniero que fue llamado* a arreglar una computadora de la que dependía gran parte del proceso productivo de una importante fábrica.

Sentado frente a la pantalla, oprimió unas cuantas teclas, asintió con la cabeza, murmuró algo para sí mismo y apagó el aparato.

Procedió a sacar un pequeño destornillador de su bolsillo y dio vuelta y media a un minúsculo tornillo.

Entonces encendió de nuevo la computadora y comprobó que estaba trabajando perfectamente.

El presidente de la compañía se mostró encantado y se ofreció a pagar la cuenta en el acto.

-”¿Cuánto le debo? “-preguntó.

– “Son mil euros, si me hace el favor.”

– “¿Mil euros? ¿Mil euros por unos momentos de trabajo? ¿Mil deuros por apretar un simple tornillito?

– ¡Ya sé que mi computadora es una parte fundamental de mi proceso productivo, pero mil euros es una cantidad disparatada!

– La pagaré sólo si me manda una factura perfectamente detallada que la justifique.”

El ingeniero asintió con la cabeza y se fue.

A la mañana siguiente, el presidente recibió la factura, la leyó con cuidado, sacudió la cabeza procedió a pagarla en el acto.

La factura decía:

Detalle de servicios prestados

1. Apretar un tornillo……….. …. …. …. …. … 1 euro

2. Saber qué tornillo apretar………….. ….. 999 euros_

--------

*Moraleja*: Aprende a hacer valer tus conocimientos, y empieza a cobrar por lo que sabes, no por lo que haces.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2022)

Me recorde de una estoria que ya conte aca por esas latitudes (Foro) pero NO me recuerdo donde fue.
Es la estoria de un Llavero que fue llamado para abrir la puerta de un cofre fuerte de un Banco que habia estropiado su cerradura.
Lo Llaveiro abrio la cerradura en un atmo y cobro un cierto valor por su servicio ezecutado.
Lo Banqueiro dueño del banco cuando soube lo valor cobrado por tal enpreita contestou  dicendo que  NO ya pagar por tal absurdo ,entonses  lo Llavero imediatamente cerrio nuevamente la puerta del cofre.
Lo Banqueiro pregunto a los gritos  : ? porque hiciste eso hombre de Dios ? , lo Llavero respondeu : porque diceste que NO va a pagar por lo servicio ezecutado.
Lo Banqueiro ordenou : entonses abra nuevamente esa bendicta puerta , lo Llavero respondio prontamente : abro pero ahora es por lo double del priecio !
Lo Banqueiro no tenia otra salida anoser pagar lo double do precio para tener la puerta del cofre fuerte abierta.
!Saludos!


----------

